# The Ducks are thick!



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lake Houston is covered up in ducks.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

lets go get them tomarrow


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll be out there in the am, hope to see yall at the ramp!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

we hammered them just south of the tracks!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

They were REAL thick up around the Dussen Park area. We limited and were back at the ramp around 7:30ish!!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*lake houston*

I live on the water by the tracks and havent heard a shot...lol


----------



## Jigster (Aug 11, 2004)

Ski cove slough and lake shadows slough are both full of woodies and Kansas mallards.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

The Snow Geese are rafted up so thick on the North end that you could walk across them and never get your feet wet!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Ross geese on the south end this morning...










Word of note...

If the Sheriff's Department, Police, or Game Wardens show up and try to tell you that you can't hunt there, just brush them off and keep on shooting. They just want the place to themselves.

If they try to haul you in anyway, fall on the ground, starting kicking and yelling "Rodney King!". Also try to get off a cell phone call to the news media before the Taser shorts it out.


----------



## jxallsbr (Mar 25, 2009)

ok,where have i been.you guys duck hunt on lake houston?im from huffman and hunt 3 different leases.I never knew that you could hunt on lake houston.what ramp do you guys out in at?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

jxallsbr said:


> what ramp do you guys out in at?


Ramp? Any of them is fine if you have a boat, but most people just park and shoot right off the 1960 bridge. You can usually flag down a passing boat to retrieve the birds for you or sometimes the lake patrol boat comes out...

Also it's a big hoot to come out for the preseason practice water swatting shoots...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

There is a cove south of the track the is on the west shoreline called Maggie's drawers.. it has woodies in it thick! the teal mallards and woodies stack up in the slough big time. I think it's one of Houston's best kept secrets!

if anyone messes with you or trys to say go away,, call Turtles good buddy and take care of it pronto... He's helped me pick up deeks when a storm was blowing in one time to get me off the lake safely.

Sgt. T.W. Harding
Houston Police Department
Tactical Operations Division/Marine Unit
281-324-2250


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

is it like some of the other public areas where you have to quit huntin at 1 pm?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been trying to get a decent wood duck photo for several years.. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong places too.. Anyone with a private pond holding wood ducks that I could shoot with a *camera* some friday afternoon (in or out of season), let me know.. (-:}


----------



## lbm8156 (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't know you could hunt in the lake? Isnt it in Houston City Limits?


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

lbm8156 said:


> I didn't know you could hunt in the lake? Isnt it in Houston City Limits?


Yes it is, they don't start patrolling until 11:00, so deke pickup time is 10:30.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

BTW, it is common courteousy to dump out a 50lb. bag of corn on the way out for the afternoon hunters.:spineyes:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ol School said:


> BTW, it is common courteousy to dump out a 50lb. bag of corn on the way out for the afternoon hunters.:spineyes:


 ever time I go out there I dump a 5 gal bucket or two of corn in the lake,, the Newport side by the dam is holding some very nice blues and greenheads ,, cast and blast at it's finest...:dance:


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

LMAO!!! damm trolls!

We just sit on the dock and whack em with a paddle. Muscovy eats good and feeds a family of 14.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If anyone seriously knows of any good duck concentrations (no muscovy) on the lake that I can get to from public access, let me know. I have a 500mm nikon with a 1.4x tc waiting for them. I need to get within about 30yds for best effect. My gear is pretty silent and seldom raises the ire of the local authorities..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang it bridges,, you still got ducks up north of the tracks. last time I scouted up there they had moved.. where you hunting the cove in your hood?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Yep, that little creek holds it share. Whack and stack plenty of birds in there. They don't like corn though.....they prefer two day old grands biscuits.

Arlon, in all seriousness, you could sit on the rocks at the bridge and take more than your share of mallard pics while they fly by. There are also trails along the river in the back of Kingwood that I have always seen woodies sitting on the water.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

JDF Turtle said:


> Lake Houston is covered up in ducks.


Cool, pick me up in the morning. I'll call in sick for work.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Bunch of macaroons!
I ran out there right after lunch to beat everyone else to the bonanza. Those weren't ducks they where *TURKEYS*! Got me one for Thanksgiving feast..


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Bunch of macaroons!
> I ran out there right after lunch to beat everyone else to the bonanza. Those weren't ducks they where *TURKEYS*! Got me one for Thanksgiving feast..


ROFLOL!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

nice photo.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

waterspout said:


> There is a cove south of the track on the west shoreline called Maggie's drawers.. it has woodies in it thick!


I've gotten into Maggie's drawers several times, and I'll guarantee that there's been a ton of woodies in there...


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> I've gotten into Maggie's drawers several times, and I'll guarantee that there's been a ton of woodies in there...


LMAO!! Classic


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

but there seriously is a spot called that and it full of ducks... Bridges!!!


PS: rode by deussen park at lunch and man they are rafting dead center main lake by the hundreds or thousands! My fingers and toes wouldn't count that high....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

waterspout said:


> but there seriously is a spot called that and it full of ducks...


Took this picture there this morning...


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Took this picture there this morning...


That's down towards the dam, isn't it?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

AvianQuest said:


> Took this picture there this morning...


i must a forgot to lock the gate on my duck lease on sunday......you should see the other area of flooded timber :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

went this morning seeing it's only 10 mins. from work and hammer a quick limit in 15 minute,,, almost no fun it was so fast,,, but the gas savings and being at work on time ='ed the Bomb,,, I plan tio head out in the morning again..... see you all out there....


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

waterspout said:


> went this morning seeing it's only 10 mins. from work and hammer a quick limit in 15 minute,,, almost no fun it was so fast,,, but the gas savings and being at work on time ='ed the Bomb,,, I plan tio head out in the morning again..... see you all out there....


WS,

You were out there this morning too? I thought I heard someone else banging away! I got a quick limit up by the Newport Boat ramp! It was sweet!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I never knew there was good hunting that close to home. I need to get one some ducks...maybe that will be my goal for next year. Dove was the goal this year.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

waterspout said:


> went this morning seeing it's only 10 mins. from work and hammer a quick limit in 15 minute,,, almost no fun it was so fast,,, but the gas savings and being at work on time ='ed the Bomb,,, I plan tio head out in the morning again..... see you all out there....


I got another limit on your pond before work this morning so if yall dont shoot anything this weekend Im sorry.:rotfl:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Any of you guys hunt the ponds at Herman Park early in the morning? Should be pretty good before the school buses arrive with their field trippers..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> I got another limit on your pond before work this morning so if yall dont shoot anything this weekend Im sorry.:rotfl:


be very carefull on that pond right now,, you've been warned and it not me that did it.  you pay your own ticket is alll I got to say!

I did go back to Lake Houston at daybreak and I'm back at work already,, check out this pic I got! pic one and two birds coming in by Newport at Dam.

the third pic was at my pond saturday morning if I can keep chucks ars off of it,, hey potlicker,,, we got a nice water area out there,, but if you'd bring the roller thingy, I'll owe your ars,, what's you flavor of cold drinks or whatever? :brew:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Nothing but woodies and greenheads down here around Big Eddy and in the Eisenhower sloughs!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Give me a shout when you are gonna be out there for a weekend. Your gay buddy Tim says he has been to busy to come out and hunt.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Nothing but woodies and greenheads down here around Big Eddy and in the Eisenhower sloughs!


LOL,, word of advise for those not knowing... do not drive in through eisenhower and set a porta blind up on the bank to hunt. The Sheriff does NOT like you on park property hunting... enter by boat.hwell:


----------



## Mjhunter (Aug 18, 2009)

I've lived in Lake Shadows for 20 years and am 200' from skiers cove and had no idea you could hunt Lake Houston. Something doesn't sound right to me


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Mjhunter said:


> I've lived in Lake Shadows for 20 years and am 200' from skiers cove and had no idea you could hunt Lake Houston. Something doesn't sound right to me


Wow!!! That sounds like a GREAT spot! I'll be setting up there in the morning.


----------

